# Viper 5706V 2-way alarm question



## chenandy1990 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a viper 5706V 2-way alarm system installed on my 2013 Lexus GS350. I have two question:

1. Everytime I auto/remote start my car, the moment I open the door, my car engine shuts off. Is there anyway to bypass this or did my technician install it wrong?

2. Is my viper alarm suppose to notify if I try to lock my car with a door not fully closed? My OEM remote will make my car beep if I try locking it with a door open, whereas my viper alarm just locks it and doesn't notify me if a door is not closed. Is this normal?


----------



## chenandy1990 (Jan 21, 2015)

...bump......


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

For your first question this is the technical warning on your vehicle: 
IMPORTANT:
1- NO TAKEOVER AVAILABLE.
UPON OPENING VEHICLE DOOR ENGINE WILL SHUTDOWN.
2- ALL DOORS MUST BE CLOSED TO REMOTE START VEHICLE.

For your second question yes. The viper alarm will not notify you if the door is closed. That comes from the computer on the OEM system and since you are inputting a signal between the ECM and the door locks there is no way for the ECU to respond.


----------

